# A Milestone For Me



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Something I'd like to Share.

5th November 1993, 6.00am.

The weather was grim, i was wilh my 2 best friends Cider and Special Brew.

i had come to the end,lost everything including all self-respect, I was a hopeless and helpless Alcoholic.

The choices i had were simple "To a sober Guy"

Carry on Drinking and die or put the drink down and have a Chance.

With the help of the fellowship and other Alcoholics i put the drink down "Just for ONE DAY".

Days grew into weeks months then years.

Today i haven't had a drink, and i think thats pretty damn good for an Alcoholic !!!

I pray for all other Alcoholics out there, that they some day get what i have , and that's SOBRIETY .

Nick


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!! One day at a time.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Good for you Nick, addiction is a flaw in human nature... Beating it corrects these flaws.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Top stuff Nick!

Long may life be filled with victories for you


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Respect eggy22, you have chosen the heavier way but the right way, all the best mr.teh :wave:


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Evacuulgada said:


> It absolutely was Philippines in which initial try out thinking about offering behaviour education to be able to the staff. They might drop 6-0 each and every time and also understand practically nothing. Great Gift AMERICAN FOOTBAL jerseys could be the best big surprise for your sporting activities lover in your lifetime. why Youth Greg Olsen Game Jersey concerning kinds exceptional? exactly why these kinds of american Womens Charles Johnson Game Jersey footbal Snuggies feature a huge Youth Steve Smith Limited Jersey marker based using a stylistic preceding knowledge. MY PARTNER AND I knowledgeable simply no expectation regarding profitable. It is possible to increase the potency of doing exercises simply by curbing the inhaling.


eh !! me no understand


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Ten years sober? I'll drink for that!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Davidka said:


> Ten years sober? I'll drink for that!


Try 20 man.

Give the man the credit he is due.

Congratulations Eggy. Respect, and best wishes for you.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

I was just kidding. It is a great accomplishment with no doubt.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

from one addict to another well done even if we never touch another we are still addicts


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Great story, Nick. Keep it up. You certainly have a lot of talent and it would be a shame to be wasting it!

Darren


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

That is incredible  Congratulations!


----------

